# Fox Soccer Channel [HD]



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

I believe these guys were going HD in January...anyone know the status on this?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Didn't even know the channel existed. It shows soccer 24/7?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

markp said:


> I believe these guys were going HD in January...anyone know the status on this?


Yes, that's still the word, January 1 supposedly being the launch date.

But the bigger question is which of the major carriers (Comcast, Time Warner cable, Dish, DirecTV) will have bandwidth for another HD channel. I had heard the satellite carriers are pretty much maxed out for new HD capacity. For example DirecTV will have to launch new satellite later in the year and sometimes there are delays in launch schedules and what not. I have no idea how carriers like Verizon FiOS, AT&T U-Verse etc. manage bandwidth for new HD channels.

The bottom-line being, just because the channel may go HD doesn't mean people all over the country will be able to actually see it in HD immediately.


----------



## manufan (Dec 6, 2009)

That's bogus...there's so much junk-in-the-trunk HD programming, they could ditch half of it to make room for really crucial channels like FSC. I hope it happens 'coz I can't stand watching English Premier league games in Lo def.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

manufan said:


> That's bogus...there's so much junk-in-the-trunk HD programming, they could ditch half of it to make room for really crucial channels like FSC.


!rolling :rolling:

Right, so what you're saying is they should actually *drop* existing HD content someone else may actually be watching!!!! Simply because you Mr. Manchester United don't care about it, and what you consider crucial - and only that - must be crucial for the decision makers.

Ever heard of the idiom:

One man's junk is another man's treasure

OR

One man's treasure is another man's junk

?


----------



## markp (Mar 4, 2004)

FSC website front page says the HD channel is now available in early January. DirecTV is still in SD.

Anyone have a go live date?


----------



## FireMarshal (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! That would be awesome. Now soccer (football) would be outstanding to watch on television. High Definition is the real deal...... Just in time for the World Cup, what better for Directv to showcase their product in the U.S. market and worldwide. There's money to be maded by Directv if they capitalize on it.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

FireMarshal said:


> Just in time for the World Cup, what better for Directv to showcase their product in the U.S. market and worldwide.


What you're saying is correct, except for the fact that none of the World Cup will be carried by this channel anyway. It will all be on the ESPN family, just like 4 years ago. And just like then, it will all be in HD anyway.

Right now, the big deal in HD for this channel has to be about English Premiership and Champions League coverage (which isn't marketed in USA as heavily as the World Cup).


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

It's not necessarily HD news but per John Ourand on Twitter:



> It's official. Fox will create Fox Soccer+, a premium net w EPL. Some MSOs may charge premium fee. Others put it on a tier.


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

They finally announced it: FSPlus HD scheduled for March 1 debut.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Go to:

http://foxsoccer.channelfinder.net/start-v2.asp

enter your zipcode and choose provider.

For DirecTV, it only tells the current SD one available on channel 619.

For DISH, apart from current SD info, it says:



> Great news! DISH Network will be adding FSC HD on Wednesday, February 10th.


I can't speak for various cable platforms, FiOS, AT&T U-Verse etc., because I suspect their channel availability varies depending on location.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

And just like that, few hours later running the same query gives:



> Fox Soccer Channel HD may be available soon.


Maybe the DISH guys weren't happy with FSC for having jumped the gun and not having clarified exact schedule with them. Or maybe there is some last minute politics going on behind the scenes.


----------

